# Introducing Paris the Pigeon~



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all, gee I am placing way too may _Introductions_ here lately, don't you think? 

1. Beaksley

2. Chiwa

3. Rosco

4. Barbie Blubar (my rescue girl bird)

5. EDITED TO ADD : Tooter, back after a near 8 month absence...welcome back Toot!

I have been in communication the last week with the current caregivers of *Paris *and she will be coming to us from Pocahantas, Iowa as they make a trip this weekend to our Zoo, where I will meet them. Many members here have countless more, but for a person like me who up until December 31st just had one (Tooter), this is quite a group! 

Pigeon life member Oxymoron and his wife, insisted on me accepting a donation to apply to the outdoor aviary we will be building for our small flock we have aquired mostly through Pigeon Life. I am anxious to start building.

Paris is a former homing pigeon, and quite a nice looking pigeon. There is a picture of her in the adoption section . 

I understand that Paris was given the "mirror test" and it does not react much to its reflection.She is described as being very gentle and quiet...much like our sweet little Barbie I should get her checked out next week,and get a DNA test done anyway.  

Of course, we will take pictures of Paris and share them with the membership.

Gotta fly, my flock is yelling at me to spend time with them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG, Victor, you've certainly been bitten w/the bug  . Congratulations on your new addition, I know that's just about where you started after Tooter took off, isn't it??

Hope you make the loft a bit on the oversized for your current numbers.....looks like you could be needing it 

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Victor....ANOTHER ADOPTEE!?!?!?!?! LOL I can't believe it, it's never ending, LOL!!!!!!!!!

Well, Paris does sound like a perfect girl to add to your ever-growing flock of pigeons You definitely need more hens to go around in your male dominated mini-flock

Congratulations, AGAIN...can't wait to see the photos of Paris. I can't wait to see the "digs" you build for them too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Victor,

I'm so glad you are adopting Paris. I'm sure she will be yet another delightful addition to your ever growing flock!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah, well volunteered, Victor!

We got some (ex-)homers - males and females - and they fir in with our others very well. The two big bruisers, "Sir Poopsalot" and "The Godfather", are surprisingly gentle and co-operative when i check their nestboxes for eggs.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, VICTOR AND FAMILY ON YOUR NEWEST ADDITION!  

Paris is a beautiful Checker...I don't know, Victor, you're gonna have to retire, not only to tend to the flock, but to have the time to keep us updated!  

Of course, you DO have other family members who can help! Lucky man!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ha, I just knew you couldn't resist taking Paris. I am so happy for you.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes i seen paris she is very wounderful looking and it seems you have finnaly decided to take her in adding a new friend to the flock you shur shall be busy busy with all these pigeons but as i always say..

Lots of work but even more love!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope you get some more pics of this cutie im shur we would all like to see!

Sheeeesh your already up to 5 pigeons now victor im shur you just could not resist her good looks lol.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Congratulations! You are acquiring quite a flock! Best wishes!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Congratulations on another adoption.  

Well, hopefully the odds are getting more equal in boys and girls then....let's see 3 boys and Paris will make it 2 girls... 

I'm sure Rosco, Beaksley and Chiwa will appreciate it also! 

Ya know....you are graduating to "flock" status, just one more! You will not have "a couple" of pigeons...or a "few".....OMG you are catching up with the rest of us LOL


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*More and more and ... many more*

Victor, 

I enjoy your introductions. Maybe it's time you invest in a top hat and cape and cane, to add a background flourish to accompany the flapping of wings, and present it as a video. _And now, ladies and gentlemen and fellow pigeons, the magnificent X!_ 

Considering the trend your pigeonmania is taking, you had better do some planning ahead: don't give your pigeons the *vote.* 

They will probably be take-charge types anyway, so at least hang onto a veto.

(My own personal curiosity: what would a (Buckminster Fuller) geodesic dome aviary be like in terms of cost and practicality? I've seen some public multiple-dome structures for birds and flora).


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds Great Larry!


Victor and Bev,

Congratulations are in order for two reasons. First being a visit from Tooter.

It doesn't surprise me though, he lives at the zoo.

Second, would be your new little girl. I guess she was destined to be yours

all along.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I spoke with Clay on the phone this afternoon, and he will be bringing Paris to my home at 12 noon on Sunday. I thought I was stopping at 4, but 5 will be the last. I really mean it guys!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> I spoke with Clay on the phone this afternoon, and he will be bringing Paris to my home at 12 noon on Sunday. I thought I was stopping at 4, but 5 will be the last. I really mean it guys!


Well, let's see if Tooter shows back up w/a girl friend, still think you should over build the loft just in case. And, can ya really stop at 5, or should you get six so they can all have a special friend???
 

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The other day some of us were having some fun on the "Inaccurate impressions" thread, and I mentioned that I thought I had seen Tooter accompanied behind by another pigeon.It was 2 pigeons, similar to his light grey coloration, like Rosco, Treesa asked if I was serious, and I just remembered that I never replied, so Treesa, if you are reading this, yes I was serious. I was working on clearing out some of my wooded area when I saw 2 pigeons flying in the diection of my front yard, and the one in the lead took a swift semi circle turn and appeared to land on the porch landing followed the a second pigeon. I just stood there looking, wondering if Tooter was looking for me. I was just standing there dazed, when my daughter got in her car, backed up, and then the two pigeons took flight. I have noticed more pigeons flying over my property now that many large cotton wood and Elm trees have been removed since last fall. I have to keep a few though for the other birds and squirrels though, but my adjacent yard is much more open to sunlight now. I have not seen a pigeon on my roof since the Tooter days. A flock of ferals hang out across the street from our local grocery store, oh about 2 blocks away but they never come around. I am an outdoor guy and forever looking at the skies since I have been hooked on pigeonry! Is that an actual word? Pssst Terry...add this to the pigeon dictionary you are working on.

Now, as far as making sure the loft is big enough, one can always modify and enlarge one...right? Did I say 5 is enough? I guess I should "never say never."


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris has arrived!*

Hi everyone,

Paris has been safely delivered to the Slape pigeonry this afternoon. Paris looks somewhat like Rosco, only a largere cere, and colors around the neck a bit more subdued. She is a bit nervous and shy...quite normal of course.

Bev and I had a very nice visit with Emily and Clay on our back porch and talked wild life and birds mainly, and of our loft/aviary plans. We sat and watched our pigeons showing off their personalities and how it was we acquired the four we had prior to Paris. 

I will try and post a picture of her in a day or two.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good news Victor. So happy Paris is now in a permanent home where she will continue to be well loved.

Congratulations.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, sweet Paris couldn't have found a better home. I am sure she will adjust in no time.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear she is at her new home. I'm sure "the boys" appreciate having another hen around.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Uh Victor - I don't know if you know this or not but I have 23 of the cutest, sweetest little babies that would love living in the Slape household.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm glad to hear she is at her new home. I'm sure "the boys" appreciate having another hen around.


Treesa and all, Rosco and Paris kept eyeing each other on the back porch today. It may be a romance in minds?

Beaksly and Barbie, well, they have been googling each other since she has come out of isolation...at least in a semi state. She has not free flown with the boys as of yet.

Paris for now is in a former large ferret cage I had in storage. She was given some "real " pigeon food today, with garlic additive and ACV treated water. 

I plan on keeping in isolation until I treat her for worms, parasites and check her throat and mouth on Monday. Just a preventative thing I must do. 

Tomorrow I will give her a good bath with my bath salt solution. I understand she has not been bathed in quite a while. 

Some "adjustments" forthcoming for Paris, but it will be for her own good as well as the other pigeons.

Time to loose the tie,and roll up the sleeves on my white shirt. Boy, do I have some work ahead of me!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT PARIS ARRIVED OK (I already knew from the adoption site  )

Time to definitely get those sleeves rolled up. CAN'T WAIT to hear how all interact!! Will Paris and Rosco be a twosome? and what about Beaksley and Barbie? Has Beaksley seen Paris yet? AND, what about poor Chiwa...destined to be odd pigeon out or will he make a move on Barbie or Paris...

Oh, the storylines... our very own Pigeon Forum Soap Opera: we could have a contest for a name...   What 'cha think Victor and Bev? 

I'm ready for another "adventure."

AND, what about Maggie and all her pijjies?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*"All My Pigeons"*

"But first a word from our sponsor..."


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*"ALL OUR PIGEONS"*


PERFECT !!!

Let us know days and times so we can "tune" in...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> Now, as far as making sure the loft is big enough, one can always modify and enlarge one...right?


Sure can, Victor! The first pic I took in Cynthia's garden showed an aviary & shelter 17 ft long (2002). Now it is an aviary with a shelter and shed totalling 42 ft, plus a second smaller aviary!

Pigeons grow on you 

John


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Victor,
I have not been on in some time...it is good to come and see your flock is ever increasing with more pigeons 
This is exciting news to hear that you potentially saw Tooter!
As for aviary/loft size....they definately do have a tendancy to grow...as do pigeon numbers.....just wait for the babies....lol I warned you 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Love Is In The Air!*

Victor,

I'm sure Rosco would be delighted to have the attention and affection of Paris (another pet, who also is species dissoriented?), ...after the initial isolation period, of course. They will understand each other like no bird before!

Thanks for letting me know, that just warms my heart.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

John_D said:


> Pigeons grow on you
> 
> John


 John, IS there a cure?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

bevslape said:


> John, IS there a cure?



No. From my experience, it will get only worse 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND, don't forget Victor and family have FIVE so far, which is an uneven number. Could be someone may be left without a mate?  

GUESS WHO...Chiwa? Mmmmm, maybe another fantail??

We will have to wait and see on *"All My Pigeons"*...ahhh, the suspense! 

Hi Alaska, welcome back! How's by you down under??


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, she is quite the fiesty pigeon! I reached inside her temporary feret cage to transfer her to small kennel so I could clean her cage and replenish her dishes, and she fought hard, she fought strongly!

When I reached in to get her out of the kennel (and am I ever glad I brought the cage back into the house to do the transfer) she battled with me, and I lost my grip. She made it into the kitchen and flew fast and feverishly, well, like a racer would I suppose. 

I finally got her with Bev's help. Tommorow she gets her first bath....sheessse! 

She is banded with 2001 , and it is our understanding that she got lost, and lived the life of a feral, making it on her own, until she was found a few months ago, weak, cold and hungry. It was determined the original owner did not want her back. Sad. 

I have a lot of work ahead with this 8 year old orphan.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti said:


> No. From my experience, it will get only worse
> 
> Reti


Sorry Bev, I had the same experience. But I didn't know about fake eggs until P.T.. I had a very hard time taking their eggs away from them after they went through all that trouble building a nest. Lets see how many feathered children you have this time nest year.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> She is banded with 2001 , and it is our understanding that she got lost, and lived the life of a feral, making it on her own, until she was found a few months ago, weak, cold and hungry. It was determined the original owner did not want her back. Sad.
> 
> *I have a lot of work ahead with this 8 year old orphan.*




Hi Victor,

Did I miss something? If she is banded 2001 then she is as old as my Hamilton, Cooper, etc....she would be 5 years old. Unless someone miss-banded her.

Well, Rosco will be in perfectly happy, he goes for older women, he loved me! LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

His band is red and has the date 2001, along with other ID letters. I was told by Clay that when he contacted the original owner, he was told about 8 years old, but that he did not have the records anymore.

Now, speaking of YOU Treesa. Rosco seems to be rather fond of Bev. You can PM me if you prefer, but are you by any chance a blond? He sure likes her, and I am wondering if he associates you with her?!?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti said:


> No. From my experience, it will get only worse
> 
> Reti


Absolutely - but it's really the pigeons' fault. Thye have ways of manouvering their way into a place where you got no option but to pick em up. Or else (Heavens above!) they even take over other folks' minds so they bring them to you 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

His band is red and has the date 2001, along with other ID letters. I was told by Clay that when he contacted the original owner, he was told about 8 years old, but that he did not have the records anymore.


Hi Victor,

*Is Paris wearing a snap on or permanent band? Hamilton has the red permanent band as do my other 2001 birds. But it was put on him at 5 days old. There is no way she could have been born in 1998 and had a permanent band for the year 2001 put on her. I doubt they were made. However, I have heard of old left over bands used on youngsters, which is wrong.*


Now, speaking of YOU Treesa. Rosco seems to be rather fond of Bev. You can PM me if you prefer, but are you by any chance a blond? He sure likes her, and I am wondering if he associates you with her?!?


*Yes, I am. You know Rosco followed me around and pecked at my heels to try to chase me to the nest. He also would coo and coo inside his cage and I would rub his head and scratch and prune him. He loved it, and he twitched both wings! Yeah, he is spoiled.*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Her band is different from Chiwa. His is light red and made of metal. Hers seems to be made of a hard plastic, with small letters IBP then 2001 underneath in large numbers. The other side has a small B and then followed by id numbers. She just had a good pigeon salt water bath (and she needed it!), so I don't realy want to disturb her too much the rest of the day. She is out in the middle of the yard on the picnic table sunning, but I will take a closer look tomorrow. The rest of my semi flock were bathed today also, and are all clean. Paris did not appreciate it at first, but seem to calm down after a few moments, but did have to he held in order to get a good bath.

She is also being treated for worms as a preventaive measure this week, and her mouth/throat are a pink color. She really did not like that adventure.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Today Paris is off the de-wormer mixture in the water, and strickly on clean water, and regular pigeon mix, plus the grit is back. Her poops are almost normal now, so that is a relief. She is very much alert and watches us like a hawk. She is still a bit on the sketerish side, but that will take time and patience. She is strong willed and strong as a former racer would be! I have the pictures, but just need to re-size them when I get home.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, Looking forward to the new pictures of Paris.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Victor and Bev. Happy Mother's Day, Bev! I am looking forward to seeing pictures of Paris. Sorry I missed her arrival party! How are Beaksley and Barbie BlueBar doing? Gee... you guys can name all of their children with "B" names. Beaksley Blu....Barsley. Oh never mind. I hope you are having a great day.

Best Wishes 
Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The letter "B"*

Ummm. I don't know about that Feather. The other pigeons would then be:

Bchiwa

Bosco 

Baris 

I think I will leave well enough alone! 

Beaksley is such a good boy. When he is finished with his flight time, he goes back in his cage. He knows it is breakfast when he goes back in.When I get home late, he always gives me a kiss (gentle peck) in my finger. He is getting Huge! 

Barbie Blue bar, gee she is such a little sweet darling. I think she is really attached to me. Everytime I put my hand in her cage, she ALWAYS hops on my wrist, and gives me kisses. She is getting prettier  each day that passes.

Chiwa, well he is still trying to be the dominant one with the boys, and has to be supervised. He pecked at me for the 1st time a few days ago but then looked startled when he realized it was me!

Rosco, well he is partial to Bev and my daughter Melissa. He has a little problem listening to me, but I know it is part of his personality, and it takes time and patience. I had Tooter for a year before he became accepting of me, and was partial to Alex and me, and avoided Bev, even though SHE actually rescued him and saved him!I am willing to share my pigeons with my family I suppose if I have to!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Picture of Paris*

Here is a picture recently taken of Paris enjoying some fresh air and sunrays. She is shown isolated from the other pigeons while she is undergoing her preventative safeguards.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a picture of my tough Marine kid and Barbie Blue Bar on my hand getting into the act!:


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Great pictures of your daughter, Paris and Barbie. They are all lovely!

My tough guy joins Sept. 5th.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, VICTOR! A lovely Checker!

You have a beautiful daughter. What a great lookin' family you have!

Sounds like there are still many adventures just waiting to happen! Your pigeon gang sure have their own individual personalities!

UPDATES AWAAAAAAY!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, beautiful birds and beautiful daughter.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely pics, Victor.
Your daughter is beautiful and so are the pijies, of course.

Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

Thank you for the pictures of your newest family member, Paris She is a beauty for sure! and Barbie is just so sweet Your daughter looks so young to be in the military!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you Treesa, Shi, Maggie, Reti and Brad for the nice comments.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loft Coming Soon!*

Hi everyone, I have not been "on" for a few days as it has been rather busy at our place with yard work, grandkids and pigeons and now a very recent Starling fledgling rescue that seems to be going the right direction with the guidence of Starling Talk.com.

At present my 5 pigeons are in individual "private"small animal cages that I have purchased at Wal-mart. They all have their idividual grit, water and food deep dishes.They all have different likes and dislikes in the area of pigeon Cuisine...my goodness, but I have it down to science now, their names marked on each of their dishes, to insure they eat and drink from their own ware.

Currently they spend their time outdoors on a long flat bench on our back porch, and come in at night plus do their flight time at rotation schedules inside. 

We selected a nice spot to build our outdoor aviary/loft. It is to built on the north side of the backyard, under a large Maple tree, which separates the back yard from our open now semi wooded lot, where I once gave my former pigeon Tooter bike rides. The front will face the south, the west will be walled, as will the back, north side, and will have a screened window, so they can see the north yard.A plexiglass window will be able to be inserted on a slide track on rainy or cooler days, and I plan on adding an attached aviary with 1/4 inch hardware cloth on the east side of the loft. The east side will have the first morning sunlight exposure but yet will be shaded in the afternoon as per my recent observations of sunrises and sunsets. I will take pictures of the before, and progress of the project and of course after as well. 

I am really anxious to start building, and have the plans narrowed down to a couple of designs.The loft will not pose a problem for neighbors, but yet can see seen from my back porch and the back bedroom window, and in view of  Pigeons house next door to me! 

Maintaining and servicing the 5 cages is quite time consuming , and with 2 jobs, well, this is enough motivation to build! The last several days, I have taken the pigeons outdoors, removed the bottom paper lined pull out trays, and sprayed the bottom of the grate floor with an adjustable nozzle and they have all adjusted well to the change in routine. In fact, they all run through the water, and then roost in the sunlight and relax til feeding time.My fantail Chiwa just can't get enough of the shower, as he chases the flow of water when I move it left to right, it is just so entertaining to watch! He has sure developed a personality the last couple of months. Patience is the key!

My intent is to keep them in their own private cages shelved in the loft, except when free flying in the loft/aviary. 

I have acquired most of my pigeons from members, except for Barbie Blue bar, our sweet adorable feral non- releasable rescue.

Beaksley and Rosco manage to get along very well with each other.

Beaksley and Barbie have been seen kissing through their cages .  

Rosco and Paris have their eye on one another clear across the room!

Chiwa is my pigeon family bully , so he will be doing his private flying time. My intent is to build a half door so I can have two sections of them flying and stretching...one in the loft, and flight time in the attached aviary.

I assume Barbie and Paris, both female will get along with ine another, but Paris has been in quarantine while I was getting her treated for worms/parasites, and getting her poops to the right consistency and color, which is good now.

I will keep you updated. I have a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, thanks for the update. Had missed you. It sounds like you have everything moving nicely and after you get started on the aviary it won't take too long to finish. It sounds like a good design.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Does this mean the birds will be outside 24/7 when the loft is completed, or just an hour or two for sunshine?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Oh no*...it will only be for nice days for them to enjoy the great outdoors, sunshine, I live in my backyard, so this way they can be out with me and the grandkids. On heat index days, which there will be many ahead of us in Nebraska, they will be indoors with A/C. As for winter, inside...only outside on decent sunny days when the sun is just in the right spot.None of our animals stay outside at night or when the weather is harsh.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Victor, It sounds like you have a mansion going up over there. They do keep you hopping don't they. Give all my love!

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Now I am CoNfUsEd*

Ok my fellow pigeon fanciers, I have a bit of shock to share with y'all. Yesterday I read another post about George being a Georgette...well, One of mine, Paris, did not lay an egg, but for the first time, became vocal, and quite comfortable in "her" surrounding yesterday after "her" shower spray in the back yard made me wonder about "her." 

Paris began doing a mating dance in front of the mounted mirror, feathers fluffed out, head going up and down, and very vocal. At first I thought it was Rosco, as they do somewhat look alike, well no it was Paris! So could Paris be a HE ? I really wonder now, do I have 4 boys?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ah, YES! Another mystery/adventure in the pigeon soap opera saga!  

Oh, that would be soooo funny! Sorry, Victor, but I just can't help it! Of course, I'm HERE and you're THERE....oh my, ROFL  

So MANY advertures, so little time to post, eh, Victor???  

STILL ROFL...

Whoever said "built bigger" KNEW what they were talking about! PROVEN hens comin' up!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris plus up-date!*

H everyone~
Rather than post a fresh thread or add to someone elses post,I thought it would be appropriate to just add it it Paris' original post.

As you may recall, when I first received Paris, he was such a nervous pigeon and afraid of every move anyone made. When I serviced his dishes, he would act franticlly scared. 

We have made so much progress with Paris that I just have to share it with all the members.The last week or so, he has crept over, ever so slowly to the side of my hand as I attach his feeding cup. This morning, with the help of Beaksley, he got the courage to hop on my open, extended hand, palm up, and ate til he had his fill, and then walked up my forearm. Good boy Paris and thanks Beaksley!I had to softly shake him off as I had hungry pigeons nagging at me!

So, how does Beaksley fit in to this equation? Well, I had Beaksley on my hand this morning and I carried him over at close range of Paris' cage and he watched him...and my hand...up and down he scanned. 



Speaking of feeding time, my how peaceful and relaxing it is watching a group of pigeons all eating in unison practically. Not a sound "spoken", just the sound of the beaks and the tap-tapping of their seed cups. It kind of reminds me of military school...so orderly and uniform!

Oh, one more thing to add...I took Beaksley with me to work Sunday morning for a while to take care of a bit of business, and he just loved the car ride! He was all wound up when he got home, Now, I will have to take them all with me, because I just know he told Rosco,Chiwa, Barbie BlueBar and Paris of his car ride to a different place.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

Paris sounds like he's warming up to you VERY well and with Beaksley to show him the ropes Pigeons do learn from the example of other pigeons and by persistance and patience from their human owners, as you know

Good update and you've got quite an interesting gang over there. You're also lucky Beaksley didn't get sick in the car, often they do

LOVE your little smiley "pigeon feeder" ...LOL, too funny and cute. The "expression" on the smilies' face reminds me of some of the dumb looks I probably give when I'm feeding my birds too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Victor! Glad to hear the update! Been awhile!

How are all relating to each other? Jealousies? Kisses? Friendships? 

Beaksley may be the only car riding pij...you would have to try the others. Some like, some don't...

BTW, do any of the group come in contact with Zipper??

More pictures would be nice... 

How is the outside "building" coming along?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that was a wonderful post and update. I'm happy that Paris is coming around. All he needed was some of the wonderful Slape family love.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Good update and you've got quite an interesting gang over there. You're also lucky Beaksley didn't get sick in the car, often they do


Yes Brad, I had heard and read the many post about members pigeons getting car sick , but thought I would give it a chance. I recall Beaksley, Chiwa and Rosco did very well on their ride home when I received them. The couple I got Paris from, well they had about a three hour trip, and he seemed to handle it well...other than being a nervous wreck...for many weeks! I plan on eventually giving them all short rides and see how they handle it. Beaksley seemed to enjoy "taking pictures" the whole time!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> How funny, Victor! Glad to hear the update! Been awhile!
> 
> How are all relating to each other? Jealousies? Kisses? Friendships?
> 
> ...


I need to learn how to add more than one quote on here, as I have seen it done before...tips anyone?

Getting back on topic...Shi,yes, there are jelousies big time, and I try to equalize things, such as showers, feeding, securing them at night...but it is impossible!!Beaksley and Roscoe are like best friends when they are together. Chiwa is still the intimidator. He gets his fre flight privately. I am still working on making Paris feel secure, and his interaction with flight is just around the corner. Barbie also has private time...I do not want any opps babies, at least now now.

The outside building has not started yet. I have the hardware cloth and the plexiglass and shingles so far. I still need to get the posts, cement, and 2x4's. College World Series is starting this week in Omaha, and it is a busy time for our mass transit system here, so I do not anticipate starting construction til it is over. I am on vacation the first week of July, so that will help. It is a chore getting 5 large cages in nightly, but it is worth it. They will not remain outdoors without proper and safe living conditions. They currently placed side by side on a large conference table. Tarp cover on bottom, and looped over the tops of their cages , with plexiglass on top of the carp, and secured well with bungie cords.It is a nice hangout for them when they are in the backyard, but I would not trust this temporary set up overnight. I will try and post a picture soon of their outdoor current day time roosting place and one of the future site when I can approriate one of my kids fancy digitals.

Now Zipper the squirrel, well, no, it would not be a good idea for them to intermingle with one another. Bev loves her squirrel dearly, but a couple of months ago when she was holding Zipper, something startled our dogs, and they began barking, and Zipper tore out a piece of Bev's finger when she was startled by the barking. The pigeons , when they are free flying in the house, like to land on top of her enclosure, and they will look at each other with interest.Best not to take any chances. They can visit from a distance. 

OK I will try and work on pictures, but I am almost maxed out, so I have some pictures I need to delete soon. 

Gotta go...shower time!(for the pigeons)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, we have 3 ACC teams (1st time ever) in the college world series but THE MAIN TEAM IS THE UNC TARHEELS! Now, I doubt any of the 3 will win because the CA teams are always so strong but I sure hope they do good. Course, college baseball doesn't get me fired up as much as basketball but I still want them to win.

Your question about adding more than one quote to a post is something I don't know - hey, I just learned to cut and paste.

Once you start work on the aviary it should go pretty fast. My husband actually built one of ours in our garage - one section at a time, put it on top of his riding lawn mower cart and hauled it to its permanent location. After he got all four "walls" up putting on the roof was a snap. Right this minute he's in the family room drawing up plans to enlarge our biggest aviary because it is already too small so build as large as you can to begin with.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is neat that your husband is so gifted. I lack somewhat in the construction area, but Bev is very handy with a hammer and saw. I will be her assistant!

I will root ~root~root for your team at the ol' baseball (game)...ok, so I better not give up my day job...alright already!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor, 

I have a clip of the one and only squirrel that has ever been in my yard, my rabbits, and I think the pigeons as well, are all eating from the same dish. I just don't know how to get it on here for you to see it.

The little squirrel came and lived the summer with us, and then I never saw him again. The squirrel wasn't as pretty as Zipper, but he was still cute. We don't have squirrels in my area, and I don't have any idea where he came from. 

But my rabbits had dug many holes, so I think he just moved right in. He was a ground squirrel.

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather~ That is too bad you don't have squirrels where you are. I thought they lived everywhere...you know, as pigeons do. We have brown fox squirrels(like Zipper) and black and mixed ones as well. In our back yard, we have 4 that live in our trees that I know of, and a couple of the black variety that come from down the street to eat.Yesterday while I had my mind on some yard work, I had left the milk crate where I put my assorted pigeon food, a squirrelm had chewed the top off my plastic jar of unsalted unshelled sunflower seeds. Well, I ended up putting the whole jar in the squirrel feeder. I did want to take any chances of the little critter drooling in them. They are a very determined specie. 

Maggie~ Your North Carolina Tarheels play the second opening day game. I see your own Andrew (I won't mention his last name) is quite the lefty. We'll see how your team plays at the College World Series. I wont be able to actually see the game in person, as I am off Tuesday and Wednesday's, but will be listening closely while I am the dispatch office. I will pop in when I can, but I will be busy, especially the first 5 days.I will be doing some driving. The crowds come from all over the U.S. and they are such nice people.

I went to the grocery store today I saw a feral pigeon just squatted down by a SUV across from where I was parked. After I loaded my trunk, I approached it and it walked under the vehical, and out the other side. It did not appear very healthy, and continued to observe it while I was down on the hands and knees. I went back to my car just to realize that I did not have my rescue bag/towel in the trunk. Rats! I will try and check the area over the next few days. It had feathery legs similar to the white pigeons that Cindy has. I thought it unusual.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you Victor - all we can do is hope they play well. It is so nerve wracking lately with UNC playing in the college world series and our Carolina Hurricanes hockey team up for the Stanley Cup...considering they blew their chances Wed night to win and now they have to go back to Edmonton Sat night.

I hope you can "fetch" that pigeon home with you. It sounds like he may be in some trouble.

You're a nice person.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Thank you Victor - all we can do is hope they play well. It is so nerve wracking lately with UNC playing in the college world series and our *Carolina Hurricanes hockey team up for the Stanley Cup...*considering they blew their chances Wed night to win and now they have to go back to Edmonton Sat night.
> 
> I hope you can "fetch" that pigeon home with you. It sounds like he may be in some trouble.
> 
> You're a nice person.



I've been following...think of you everytime I see, hopefully, another WIN! I sure hope they win the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Victor said:


> Yes Brad, I had heard and read the many post about members pigeons getting car sick , but thought I would give it a chance. I recall Beaksley, Chiwa and Rosco did very well on their ride home when I received them. The couple I got Paris from, well they had about a three hour trip, and he seemed to handle it well...other than being a nervous wreck...for many weeks! I plan on eventually giving them all short rides and see how they handle it. Beaksley seemed to enjoy "taking pictures" the whole time!


You know, I've had many a sick pigeon in the car, but I don't think I've ever seen a pigeon get carsick!

Unie is the funniest thing--we take her when we go to the lakehouse and there are a lot of twisty, curvy roads up there that we have to deal with. It's a lotta' fun to watch her negotiate the curves--she leans this way and then leans that way when the curve reverses. You'd swear she was surfing if you were just watching her instead of looking at the road. I've always thought it would make a great little home movie!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, so true. When we were still going to the beach most weekends and would load the pigeons in the back seat of the pickup, everytime we'd round a curve they'd move along with it. It was so funny to watch them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I can just imagine what a lineup of them must look like! If you could just get out in an empty parking lot and really get wild while filming about six of them standing side-by-side, you could put it to music and it'd be a riot!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Just a quick update from the CWS...Maggie Lady Tarheel, your NC Tarheels are tied 5 to 5 at the top of the eight inning...

"Take me out to the feedstore,take me out with the birds, buy me some peanuts and pigeon seed, pigeon grit and some safflower seeds, for it's coo cooo cooo for the pigeons, if we don't get fed it's a shame...for its one two three pecks you'll get at the ol' feed store!"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yay.....and they won! 7 - 5. Couldn't stay up to see the end. They played 5 hours into the 13th inning.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The NC Tarheels win again!*

And Lady Tarheel's favorite CWS hometeam wins another game tonight 2-0! 
Maggie and all who watch the CWS at your homes, Rosenblatt stadium is only a few blocks away from my home, and to the east of the ballpark is what I believe to be Tooter's new home...the Zoo.  Congratulations Maggie!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, thank you so much. Now, if our hockey team can only win tonight! It is do or die for them.

Victor, is Tooter's zoo the one that was featured for so many years on TV's Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom? It must be a fabulous place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, thank you so much. *Now, if our hockey team can only win tonight! It is do or die for them.*
> 
> Victor, is Tooter's zoo the one that was featured for so many years on TV's Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom? It must be a fabulous place.


The game in on TV tonight...I'm watchin' and rootin', Maggie!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, LADY TARHEEL...HURRICANES WON !!!! YIPPEE ! GREAT GAME !!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, Thank you. Honestly, you could see the "fire" in their eyes even before the game began. I was so happy they won. It sure seems odd though that a hockey team based in the south won the Stanley Cup.  Growing up in this area, I still think of Raleigh as being just a relatively small "town" but it is one of the fastest growing cities in the USA. I think I saw on TV recently that in just a few years it will be about the 15th largest city in the US. Population is exploding. I'll just stick to my memories of a small town if I can  .

It is a huge event for the people here. There will be a victory celebration beginning at 5 pm today with a parade so it should be lots of fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

After the half, seemed the Oilers were really getting more intense whereas in the first half, the Hurricanes had the fire...sure was an intense game though, all the way!

Well, I wish you luck in thinking "small town!" Phoenix was like that when I arrived here 30 years ago...no longer...we're spreading and growing...like a virus! Won't surprise me if, one day, there is NO free land between here and Tucson! *sigh* too bad  This state doesn't seem to know the meaning of "controlled growth."


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The Henry Doorly Zoo was feathered in Mutual Of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. Yes, it is a fabulous place to visit. It anyone ever plans on visiting the zoo here, you best check in for at least two days to see most of the attractions and go on a train ride aound the zoo. 

The Zoo has a fantastic giant aviary that you walk through with trees and birds of many specie free flying, and many benches for you to just relax and bird watch. The Leid jungle is my favorite place to see in the middle of Winter especially when it is freezing outside and the indoor "forest" temperature is a balmy 78 degrees with parrots, monkeys flying and swinging on ropes. It is like being in a different world.

I will work on a link when I get more time and try to share of the the beauty with you. 

Well, it is time to head for CWS bus duty. Oh, I believe the North Carolina Tarheels might just make to to the World Series championship! Well will have to wait and see what happens tonight.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, thank you so much. Our local paper had a very nice article about Omaha and described how nice everyone was. They said that the city goes all out for the games and have a huge turnout. They said that when the series first started that Omaha was the only place that wanted to host it but now with it being so successful that much larger cities now want to host it but the "powers that be" said no way - that Omaha took a chance and that is where the series would remain. The players were even quoted about how nice everyone was to them.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My pigeons seem to be noticing me gone at lot these past several days due to the CWS.Last night when I got home I thought they were going to peck their way out to get to me...maybe it's a good thing? 

Another game tonight, Rice and Oregon State. Looks like Maggies NC Tar Heels are headed to the 2006 CWS Championship game. Her home team won by one point against Cal State Fullerton, 6-5. A nail biter of a game! I know LadyTarheel is mighty proud of her boy's!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Victor

You betcha!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Her home team won by one point against *Cal State Fullerton*, 6-5. A nail biter of a game! [/COLOR]


HEY...that is where I graduated, loved that school!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Treesa

 I'm sorry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, the day started out well with all the pigeons free fying for the second time all together. All of them were landing on me and I can see that Barbie Blue Bar and Beaksley have a thing for each other... hummm. Paris still is not totally trusting of me, but it may take time...or he may never become like the others, which is fine too. He went inside his own cage when I was tying to coax him on my arm. 

Well, another day of the College World Series, and I see Maggies NC Tar Heels make another big win! There was a rain delay of over one hour but they won by one point.

Sunday is the Championship game. Good luck to Maggie's home team!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

.....and how is Rosco?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Treesa~

Rosco is doing great!
He gets along very well with all the other pigeons, though, he and Beaksley will sometimes do a beak fight with one another, but that does not last long. Yesterday when they were community free flying, they were "at it" but before I could intervene,Beaksley flew away. They all stay together in a group for the most part, except Paris...he is still somewhat of a "loner".

Rosco is *still* the hand biter. He is so funny. He will land on my head, then walk his way down my extended arm, end up on my hand, and commence to bite my fingers furiously! I moved my hand close to my face and asked him,"Rosco, what do you think you are doing?" He paused to look at me, rotated a circle on my hand and stated biting again. I told him "You keep that up and I send you back to Florida!" When the other pigeons took flight, he took off after them. 

He loves his morning shower when they get one about every other day.When I clean their cages, I place the setting on mist, and he will raise his wing as if to say,"Ok, lets have some under the wing here...oh yeah, that feels good!"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Victor, it made me smile.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

As you most know, the CWS is over and The NC Tar heels gave it their best shot. I was rooting for them. Sorry Maggie, but you still should be very proud of them. They put on a fight of a baseball game.  

Back to pigeons~ I had 4 of my grandkids over night and this morning they all got to experience all of them freeflying and land on everyone, They all had a good educational experience. Oh,......I have some verrrrrie interesting bit of gossip for you concerning some pigeons of mine....but, I am gonna wait til tomorrow to tell you the juicy news.Hey, it is late folks, and I still have one more day of Summer School to drive, soooo, ya just gotta wait! 

My grandaughter learned how to gently shower the pigeons, and feed them. She really had a GREAT learning experience.

Well, I have to hit the loft now, so ya'll take care now, ya heah!? (And Pidgey thought he was the only southerner here)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, thanks for rooting for our guys but the best team won. Seems like UNC just disintegrated the last two games. Well, there is always next year.


Now, what in the world can the pigeon gossip be.  Did Barbie marry one of them?

I am so glad you're sharing the pigeons with the grandkids. I have always thought that a child that is exposed to animals, birds, etc just have that added bit of compassion.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sorry too, Maggie...next year!

Well, the nosy members eyes got wider at your news, Victor...we'll be awaitin'!  

(*Uh - Victor, the Pidge is from OKLHAHOMA - not only THAT, but he's in a class by himself, which is even worse! Don't know whether you want to insult "nice" Southerners like that).*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Another page turns~*

Allright now, where was I?

Oh, When all the grandkids were watching the pigeons and their antics yesterday morning, Alex commented,"You better not let Beaskley see what we're seeing!"

I turned around, and there was Barbie Blue Bar and Rosco having a mad passionate kissing session in front of the kids,their beaks were inter-twined and their beads tilted, Barbie had her eyes closed, and Rosco's eyes were dialated!

I was quite taken by this,as Rosco never seemed to even really notice her before, so I began explaning that Barbie must have chosen her mate. While I began rounding up the pigeons, Alex exclaims ,"Ride-em horsey!" I looked back again, and ...well, you can imagine what was about to happen.  

I just softly exclaimed, "No Barbie and Rosco,not in front of the children and we don't need any babies ...at least not yet!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny!!

KEEP THOSE DUMMY EGGS READY!  

Hey, great way to segue into the "birds and the bees."


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that was precious - out of the mouth of babes.

Well, my guess was kinda right.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Rosco and Barbie?*

Oh my... infront of the children?

Well, what timing!

Congratulate the happy couple for me, are they setting up house yet?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Greetings,

Victor, I am happy for the new couple, but a bit worried about Beaksley. He will mourn for the loss of his love. This is something that I can't quite explain, but it is deep and it is real. Give all the grandkids a hug!

Feather


----------



## Steele-Bird (Jan 8, 2006)

Victor- Congratulations on the Paris adoption. If you recall, I am the one that had originally been fostering Paris, but had decided to find a more suitable home for her...er, him. I am very happy everything worked out and that Paris has a new home and other birds to play with. We recently adopted 4 finches, so along with our three parakeets, we still have many feathered friends in our household. I look forward to hearing how Paris and friends continue their adventure with you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Nate! It is good to see you posting. 

I re-read your postings of how you acquired Paris de Pijon and find it close to hard to believe that Paris at one time could not fly when you rescued him. 

He is the largest, heaviest, and strongest pigeon that I have. And a strong flyer I might add as well.

He is a bit on the passive side, but we are making great strides in taming him down. He will take treats from my hand and will cautiuosly perch on the palm of my hand while he eats in front of his cup.

A few days ago, the pigeons were all free flying inside, and he opted to go into his cage, and my recent feral rescue (now pet) Barbie Blue Bar, flew inside his cage, and commenced to eat some of his seed, and then gently pecked him on his wing. All he did, was scoot over and get a drink of water. 

He gets along very well with all of them. 

He is a good bird. 

Don't be a stranger here. We have a bird section as well for you to post about all your other birds as well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris up~date!*

Hi fellow members,guests and members of the famous NMB GROUP~

Paris the pigeon has made a very huge step forward and I thought I'd share.

Late this morning while I was servicing my pigeons, my son in law came over and as I was placing the food dish inside for Paris, he came to my hand and pecked it twice, and then jumped on my hand while I was trying to secure his dish. Gee, I guess I was not moving fast enough for this ol' former racer!This is a first for him. Rosco and Tooter beat me up all the time! Beaksley has really mellowed out though.

I had to yell at my son in law, "Joe, come and see this!" 

Paris is his favorite pigeon. 

Yep, for Paris, it is a good move forward.  

Patience is a very important factor when dealing with some pigeons I have come to realize.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> OMG, Victor, you've certainly been bitten w/the bug  . Congratulations on your new addition, I know that's just about where you started after Tooter took off, isn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> fp


I was re-reading this 3 month old thread, Interesting note FP made about how things took off after Tooter did...and now he's back. 

I still can't believe it.


----------

